# RYOBI - RY08510 - leaf Blower fuel line replacement



## anlrolfe (Jun 9, 2013)

I think that RYOBI fuel lines have caused me more trouble than any other outdoor power equipment brand

It happened to my RYOBI BC-30 string trimmer as well. 

Funny that my Shindaiwa T-20 is OK as well as two saws and lawn mower.

Got some Replacement lines at the local Auto Store.

View attachment 299433


View attachment 299435


View attachment 299434


View attachment 299432


View attachment 299436


The break was right at the fuel tank transition. 

Who knows the fire Triangle: a fuel, a _FOOL_ and a source of ignition

Another case for CPSC.org


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 16, 2013)

I've seen several like that recently they've had the black fuel line.
The line actually still seems flexy But breaks at the tank.

I've noticed the tanks *all* have had a seriously sharp molding line
on the exterior surface of the fuel tanks, around the holes for the fuel lines.

The lines were showing a bit of swelling with expected necking 
at point where it passed through the tank
With the split or break at the point where the swelling is constrained
by the tank and the line break was always at the outer surface
where the tank is so sharp.

Deburr them before installing new line or it will cut anything you put in there.


----------



## anlrolfe (Jul 8, 2013)

Got a response from RYOBI. They are admitting no fault or defect but would like to *"exchange for evaluation"*



> Your message below was referred to me. In order to address your concern, I will need to obtain your Ryobi® RY30570 gas brush cutter and RY08510 gas blower for evaluation. In exchange, I will send you a new brush cutter and blower and pay for the shipping or refund your purchase price.



If you have a RYOBI gas powered product I would urge you to:

1) inspect it for safety and continue to do so

2) contact RYOBI customer support by registering at https://register.ryobitools.com/
[email protected] Senior Manager, Product Safety​


----------



## cmarti (Jul 9, 2013)

anlrolfe said:


> I think that RYOBI fuel lines have caused me more trouble than any other outdoor power equipment brand
> 
> It happened to my RYOBI BC-30 string trimmer as well.
> 
> Funny that my Shindaiwa T-20 is OK as well as two saws and lawn mower.



Funny, I own the same 2 trimmers and I am replacing the Shindiawa line again, as it cracks at the inline primer or hose clamp.:dunno: I will post a pic later of where I have two lines go bad.

I assumed changing fuel lines in cheap trimmers was a given. I went to tygon in the 26cc and 30cc Ryobi's when I picked them up used. I will check the tanks for sharp edges. I have echo and stihl equipment and the lines seem to last forever.


----------

